

Want an internship at a startup? Offer something - njoglekar
http://neiljoglekar.com/want-an-internship-at-a-startup-offer-something/

======
edwardunknown
I don't know if I should be upset about this or not. If he's talking about
unpaid labor he can go fuck himself with a chain saw.

~~~
njoglekar
not sure what about this post made it seem like an internship should be unpaid

~~~
edwardunknown
Sadly these days that has to be specified. Carry on.

